# EU Citizen Moving to GER - Bank/Job/Residency Knot



## steinmannduarte (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello everyone! First post, loving the forum so far.

I'm moving from Portugal (EU citizen) to Germany in September. I don't have a job waiting for me, I just have a couple of rooms booked over the course of 3 months.

I've done a lot of research already, but I have a few questions that are bugging me and I think some of you may help me. So, I know I need the following things:

-A job, for which I need a german bank account to receive salary and pay taxes;
-For the german bank account I need the Meldebestatigung done.
-To have the Meldebestatigung I need to have a permanent residency (Lease rental agreement with a landlord)
-To have a rental agreement I need a german bank account and a job, so the landlord knows I can actually pay the rent.

So how do I untie this knot? Or am I overthinking things? It seems to me like a complicated cycle where everything depends on something else. But I do know that people go to Germany in the same situation that I am and they manage to get this done.

Thank you!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You can use temporary accommodation to register your residence, which you need for a bank account. Then once you have your own place, change your registration. You do need a signature from the "Wohungsgeber" but this is not necessarily a landlord, can be a friend who's place you're staying at, or someone you are sub-letting from for short period of time.


----------



## steinmannduarte (Aug 12, 2016)

Nononymous said:


> You can use temporary accommodation to register your residence, which you need for a bank account. Then once you have your own place, change your registration. You do need a signature from the "Wohungsgeber" but this is not necessarily a landlord, can be a friend who's place you're staying at, or someone you are sub-letting from for short period of time.


Thanks for the reply. In the mean time I did more research online and found out what you are saying.

My doubt now is: In Berlin, without being having a Schufa or a job yet, how hard will it be to find a person who will sub let me a room in a shared flat (WG)? I know that that process is easier than renting an entire apartment, but still will I run into trouble? Another thing: Are landlords reluctant to sign papers for Anmeldung?

Also, is it that important that my name is on the mailbox/doorbell? In my research I saw someone say that this was really important, but didn't explain why.

Thank you!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

steinmannduarte said:


> Thanks for the reply. In the mean time I did more research online and found out what you are saying.
> 
> My doubt now is: In Berlin, without being having a Schufa or a job yet, how hard will it be to find a person who will sub let me a room in a shared flat (WG)? I know that that process is easier than renting an entire apartment, but still will I run into trouble? Another thing: Are landlords reluctant to sign papers for Anmeldung?
> 
> ...


I've not had trouble in the past having friends or whomever sign the registration form so we could get a bank account while looking for a permanent apartment. 

The name on the mailbox or doorbell is important because apartments are not numbered. Typically if you're in a temporary place you can just have anything sent to you care of the official name. As in:

My Name
c/o Schmidt
Hauptstr. 123

You can also write your name on a piece of tape and stick it to the mailbox.


----------



## steinmannduarte (Aug 12, 2016)

Nononymous said:


> I've not had trouble in the past having friends or whomever sign the registration form so we could get a bank account while looking for a permanent apartment.
> 
> The name on the mailbox or doorbell is important because apartments are not numbered. Typically if you're in a temporary place you can just have anything sent to you care of the official name. As in:
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks a lot for your help. Cheers!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It is mandatory (by law) to register any residence you stay at for two weeks (or was it a month?) or longer.
Landlords are sometimes hesitant to sign the form, but they have to (again by law). This also applies to people who give you a free place to stay, and even hotels etc.


----------



## steinmannduarte (Aug 12, 2016)

beppi said:


> (...)
> Landlords are sometimes hesitant to sign the form, but they have to (again* by law*). This also applies to people who give you a free place to stay, and even hotels etc.


I didn't know that, can you post a link with the source of that info? I'm not doubting your word, I just want to inform myself further about that. Thanks!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

*Bundesmeldegesetz*

Bundesmeldegesetz (BMG) §19
Link: https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bmg/__19.html (German only, of course, for German laws ...)


----------

